# 08 Duramax Mileage Suxs



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a 08 2500 HD 4x4 with 4100 miles and my fuel mileage is horrible. I do almost all city driving and have a light foot. I'm getting 10.3-10.7 mpg. I did get 15.5 on a trip but, that was all highway driving. This is all hand calculated, no computer bs. What are all of you getting with these new wonderful emissions friendly engines? Does it ever get any better? Is there anyone out there with 20-30k on one yet?


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

My buddy has a new 08 and he is saying the same thing (10-11mpg). Give it a little time and let the motor get broken in.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yea right, my 08 f-250 started out the same way. Got 30K on the clock and its getting 1.5 mpg better than early on, don't get to optimistic.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

H2, I feel the way you do. I can see it going up a little bit, but 3-4 mpg is asking for alot IMO. It sure is hard to write a check for something (which is almost as much as my house payment) that your not happy with. I'm soooo sick and tired of all of these new and proved truck and boat engines (also having trouble with my brand new outboard) thinking of goig back to the old school stuff.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Call the EPA, those days are over for the diesel trucks. All of them.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, I don't get it. You have lower emissions, but burn more fuel. Those numbers would have to be extremely low to offset the extra fuel burnt. I thought the focus of the EPA and every other govt. agency was to reduce the amount of fuel we burn.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

funny thing about Deisels,, A lot of guys swear they get 18-20,,,, cough cough! BS! 
I know lots of guys who drive them that are finally fessing up and going back gas do to the cruddy milage they truely get! Good luck finding those extra MPG!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Critter Catcher said:


> Yeah, I don't get it. You have lower emissions, but burn more fuel. Those numbers would have to be extremely low to offset the extra fuel burnt. I thought the focus of the EPA and every other govt. agency was to reduce the amount of fuel we burn.


No, it's the amount of particulates released when burning fuel.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> funny thing about Deisels,, A lot of guys swear they get 18-20,,,, cough cough! BS!
> I know lots of guys who drive them that are finally fessing up and going back gas do to the cruddy milage they truely get! Good luck finding those extra MPG!


I get 16-20 in my 2000 7.3 PSD, I can get 500 miles out of a 35 gallon tank. And it has 235,000 miles on it. And I have the new improved 2008 6.4 and get 10mpg around town.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I have an 06 Duramax with 36,000 miles and right now I am getting 16-17 around town. During deer season I was getting anywhere from 18-20 on the highway. If I can keep my foot out of it, it gets decent mileage.


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*m/p/g 08 Duramax*

I have an '08, 2500 like yours with 12K on it now. I am getting 14 to 15 around town and 16 to 18 on the hwy doing 75 mph, much better at slower speeds. The mileage has gotten a little better after 5 or 6K miles. I consistently average 16.5 to 17.5 city/hwy. for a tank.


----------



## jay edwards (Mar 4, 2005)

i have an 04 Duramax 2500 4x4, it gits 11mpg pulling my 5th wheel and 17 around town, no bs. did not happen until i installed an Edge juice w/attitude and a cold air intake. have also pulled a 42ft sonic milege droped to around 81/2mpg on the tow setting.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Let's keep this tread on the 08 trucks, these are the trucks affected by the new EPA standers.

Not the 07 and under.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Diesel Mpg*



waterspout said:


> funny thing about Deisels,, A lot of guys swear they get 18-20,,,, cough cough! BS!
> I know lots of guys who drive them that are finally fessing up and going back gas do to the cruddy milage they truely get! Good luck finding those extra MPG!


Het Spout I realy do get 19 -20 mpgs in my 2005 RAM 250 Cummins Diesel as long as i keep it under 75 MPH . Thats every day driving back and forth to work. I have about 50 k miles on it.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

Ranchpeddler, 

Is that hand calculated or of the comp. in the dash?


----------



## smatthews545 (Jun 5, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> I get 16-20 in my 2000 7.3 PSD, I can get 500 miles out of a 35 gallon tank. And it has 235,000 miles on it. And I have the new improved 2008 6.4 and get 10mpg around town.


500 miles on a 35 gallon tank is only 14.3 mpg


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

smatthews545 said:


> 500 miles on a 35 gallon tank is only 14.3 mpg


I don't run it dry, around 29-32 gallons, it's not allways 500 miles, sometime more sometime less. I have only owned the truck 8 years.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a 2007 f-250 that does not get good mileage, I don't know if the long bed hurts or the 4x4, seriously thinhing going to a chevy same type truck , but gas.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

Your mileage will still suck, but atleast you won't pay 7k extra for the diesel or $3.89 @ the pump.


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

I have an '08 F350 Dually Have same situation. I got 13.57 (by hand read 12.9 on dash readout) on the first tank and doesn't look like much better on the second tank (still new almost 1000 miles on it). your biggest gain is gonna be a programmer that has the regen delete and remove the dpf filter in the exhaust. You can also remove the cat for more mileage if you want. There is a pretty good diesel place in Baytown to solve all those problems. The filter is to keep your truck from smoking, but I'll take smoke and better mileage anyday.

Joey


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

J Ipock said:


> I have an '08 F350 Dually Have same situation. I got 13.57 (by hand read 12.9 on dash readout) on the first tank and doesn't look like much better on the second tank (still new almost 1000 miles on it). your biggest gain is gonna be a programmer that has the regen delete and remove the dpf filter in the exhaust. You can also remove the cat for more mileage if you want. There is a pretty good diesel place in Baytown to solve all those problems. The filter is to keep your truck from smoking, but I'll take smoke and better mileage anyday.
> 
> Joey


Yea, loose the warranty also


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a 2001 F-250 super duty 4 wheel drive crew cab diesel with 265,000 miles. It gets about 14 in town and 17-19 on the highway. The price of diesel still sucks. I have parked it and will use it only to tow the Scarab when needed. I feel for the independent truckers.


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

I didn't pay 42k to forget about my warranty. When it's out of warranty I'll make some drastic changes. I am an independent trucker and we are gettin' @#$ed!!!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I think our lower fuel prices and decent mileage are over for our trucks, the diesel is about 6k more but offers a lot of things that I like, and I do use the heck out of my truck about 40k a year to and from ranch, but seriously going to look at chevy, 2500 next truck, gas, think the chevy might be built a little better even though I have owned both.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I drive an 07 duramax 2WD.....15 to 19 in town and 18 to 21 on the highway...it is all how I drive ...if I drive like my dad and do 55 to 65 it will get decent mileage..if you run the engine over 1500 RPM on the highway your mileage will show...1500 is 60 MPH in mine ......the more on the rpm the less on the mpg....I have actually drove to Winnie and did not go by the computer and got 22 [email protected] 60 mph...my computer is off due the flowmeter being off...it will be off by a whole gallon in 20 gals........

I just thought of something....what if it was right and the pump was wrong....that would mean that every fuel depot I go to is screwing me a gal every time I fill up....Oh well welcome to world according to Bush....Last fillup 4.05.99


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

look at your towing mileage. I would get 5-6mpg in a 5.4L gas engine ford before, with my dodge I get about 12-14mpg towing the same load. diesel would have to be twice the price of gas to make up for it....... I would guess you get about the same mileage with or without a load on your new chevy when you tow. If you had the gas 8.1L you would get 7-8 mpg if you are lucky. less with the smaller one....... in that situation it is about the same either way you look at but the diesel will last longer than the gasser and you have longer intervals for routine maintenance......


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't beleive this is even being discussed. You own a big bad fuel hogging truck. The only way to realistically get better mileage is buy something that will tow what you need it to, but not one that will drag the titanic out of the water. If these words ever get put together "truck" "diesel" and "mpg" the answer will always be what you don't want to hear. you could spend less money buying something that fits your needs, than modifying your existing fuel hog to squeeze 1-3 mpg out of it. Sorry for the arrogant post and I probly should not have even read this as it is a no brainer


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Some folks need the big hairy beasts and some don't. My '89 Toyota will launch and retrieve my 3500# load (trailer/boat/fuel) no problem. I dry store boat in a yard that has a ramp onsite. I WOULD NOT tow my boat very far with this truck, as it is unsafe to do so, despite the 3500lb. tow rating. I've done that and the boat has two much inertia, even with the trailer brakes.

My wife's Excursion can haul 11000#. This is way more than the weight of our boat or our travel trailer (7700#GVWR). I can tell you tho', haul that camper through the mountains and you'll appreciate the extra oomp and the big brakes. Haul that boat (sailboat) in a crosswind and you'll appreciate the mass and the power.

I do agree: size for what you need, not for what you think is the "biggest and baddest", unless you can eat the extra fuel/repair costs associated with a vehicle oversized for your needs. On the other hand, don't judge some other fella for his choice. If you think he's whining too much, tune him out.

Btw, I just got a call from the shop on my old Toy truck. For the first time ever, I have a big repair bill. I thought about selling it and buying something new for about 4 seconds, then told him 'fix it'. The truck is plenty for my boat and plenty for my needs. So is the "X", but we only drive it when we need it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

2007 VS 2008 is apples to oranges, you can't make a valid comparison. The emissions equipment and particulate filters negate any efficiency gains in Diesel over gas these days. Throw in the price of ULS fuel, and the glory days are over with the new trucks.



troutslayer said:


> I drive an 07 duramax 2WD.....15 to 19 in town and 18 to 21 on the highway...it is all how I drive ...if I drive like my dad and do 55 to 65 it will get decent mileage..if you run the engine over 1500 RPM on the highway your mileage will show...1500 is 60 MPH in mine ......the more on the rpm the less on the mpg....I have actually drove to Winnie and did not go by the computer and got 22 [email protected] 60 mph...my computer is off due the flowmeter being off...it will be off by a whole gallon in 20 gals........
> 
> I just thought of something....what if it was right and the pump was wrong....that would mean that every fuel depot I go to is screwing me a gal every time I fill up....Oh well welcome to world according to Bush....Last fillup 4.05.99


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have an 08 ford f-250 6 inch lift 35in tires and get 16.4 on the highway going 65 mph. It has 23k miles on it and seems that the more miles i put on it the better MPG i get. I had AFE intake and edge juice w/attitude and have since taken them off, that 16.4 was all stock no chip


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

remi19 said:


> I have an 08 ford f-250 6 inch lift 35in tires and get 16.4 on the highway going 65 mph. It has 23k miles on it and seems that the more miles i put on it the better MPG i get. I had AFE intake and edge juice w/attitude and have since taken them off, that 16.4 was all stock no chip


MAN!

You should play the lottery with luck like that (getting those high mpgs with them big tires)....Your truck must be one in a million


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I was told that the duramax's have to be broken in to about 20k before the mileage gets good.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Friend has the o8 f250 as well with no upgrades with 12k miles and he told me he was getting 17.5 going 65mph. So i tried it and got 16.4 i was pretty pumped. the RPM are about 1900.


----------

